# how often



## Beregondo

I have a knee injury that causes chronic pain, and find that if I get a sting a week, it doesn't bother me.
If I wait ten days or so between stings, the effect is not reliable for the full ten days, but frequently I will be be pain free or minimal pain the whole time.

I try to get stung every week or so.


----------



## zerbit

Beregondo, do you sting directly on the knee where you're feeling the pain? I think that or my elbow will be my next spot.


----------



## Beregondo

zerbit said:


> Beregondo, do you sting directly on the knee where you're feeling the pain? I think that or my elbow will be my next spot.


No, I don't. I have noticed that when I get stung on the leg it is more effective, but I get enough relief from any sting that I am just not particular about it. any sting give me some relief.
Perhaps the effect would last longer if I did, I don't know. A friend of mine with MS used to take stings for therapy, and had specific sites he was to sting.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

You can sting daily if you are still having the pain. When you notice that the pain has subsided, skip a day. Soon you may be able to skip two days. I have found that after a while I can go longer and longer without stings. 
Susan


----------



## beeup

With what do you hold the bee with to provoke stinging? I would like to start this therapy on my knee and shoulder, and get stung directly in the affected areas.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I hold it by the wings. It gets angry. Press it against the desired area and it will sting.


----------



## Bee Bliss

A reverse tweezers is very handy. Pinch the tweezers and grab the bee by the thorax or head. Make sure to grab the bee in such a way as to not interfere with positioning it for the sting. The tweezers won't release the bee until you squeeze it again. Put all the loaded tweezers bee up (no pun intended lol) in a coffee cup till you use them.

Ice the spot first ...........helps a lot.


----------



## Daniel Y

I don't know about the rest of you but I tend to be doing all right up to the time the sting thing happens. after that is when the whole pain thing starts to become a problem.

Actually I am very interested in this subject. I work with a lady that is having some long term shoulder problems. She was asking me about bee stings for treatment of arthritis and other pain. I woudl appreciate any links you have to information concerning it. She is under a doctors care. several of them in fact but she is quickly becoming discontent with their lack of answers.


----------



## beeup

Alright, I stung myself on the knee and within 10 minutes started to sneeze and my eyes became very icthy. Within a halfhour I had swelling between my eyes and the skin under my eyes puffed up like a couple of ballons. I still have the swelling around the eyes 24 hours latter. Any suggestions? I did start taking benedryle after about an hour after the swelling started.


----------



## TRIMMAN

DONT STING YOURSELF AGAIN i can do it every day with no side affects but my son is just like you but i dont no how you can get around being alergic to bee stings


----------



## taydeko

There is a desensitization treatment for bee allergy. Go see an allergist. They will determine exactly what kinds of stinging insects you are allergic to and desensitize you to all of them. The desensitization requires monthly shots for 3 to 5 years. I am hoping to start treatment ASAP. You might want to get an Epi Pen too.

Ted


----------



## seamuswildflower

a cotton swab with cider vinegar in addition to the ice keeps the sting painless


----------



## Daniel Y

I was told a couple of days ago to apply vinegar to a bee sting. I had never heard of that one before and now twice in three days. Ever get that feeling that everyone knew something that you didn't?


----------

